# Here's something to make your day.



## Skittlesthehusky (May 6, 2019)

Have a cute opossum licking their owner!

I've always wanted to get a opossum tbh. I've been studying on taking care of one for a while..


----------



## Pipistrele (May 6, 2019)

My day isn't made, I demand my refund


----------



## Skittlesthehusky (May 7, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> My day isn't made, I demand my refund


I'll refund you in more opossums until your day is made, Pipi. >: (


----------



## Brooks Dotson (May 8, 2019)

Sorry don't care much for opossums, nice try though :/


----------



## Doodle Bunny (May 8, 2019)

Yes! I like it! I like the affectionate trash baby!

I'll take your whole stock!


----------



## Sarachaga (May 8, 2019)

Awww.

I need it. My day sucks (○~○)


----------

